# Tobacco Stick Knives



## IFLY4U (Nov 25, 2014)

I just finished these two up for a customer that wanted to pass on some history from her grandfather and father's tobacco farming on to her sons. She wanted the scales to be made from old tobacco sticks from the family barn.
Gary


----------



## rmp (Nov 25, 2014)

Beautiful knives that anyone would be PROUD to own.  You have quite the gift.


edit: Thanks for your service.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 25, 2014)

Those look great.  Very timely, I was given some tobacco sticks and I have plans to use some for a handle for my buddy's knife.  These are very old and not "gummy" when initially sanding.  My brother turned some gorgeous pens from a couple.


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 25, 2014)

That's too cool. Great work.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2014)

Dad has a Stack of sticks in his barn.  They were my great Grandfathers from way back in the day...  We just have not gotten motivated on a project for them yet.  
Those knives are waayyy cool because of the scales.  
Good work!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 26, 2014)

Watch out for the second hand dust......


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 26, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Watch out for the second hand dust......



Because it's (more) flammable or is their a particular toxicity reason?


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 26, 2014)

As always, thank you for the kind commets. I think that Carl was making a parity of second hand dust being like second hand smoke...
Gary


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 26, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Watch out for the second hand dust......





Always  looking for a laugh. That was a good one.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 26, 2014)

IFLY4U said:


> As always, thank you for the kind commets. I think that Carl was making a parity of second hand dust being like second hand smoke...
> Gary



   I was blonde as a little boy and sometimes things go right over my head!  

Did you stain yours?  Mine are more honey colored with the dark striping you'd expect and like yours has.  Very old heart pine.


----------



## specialk (Nov 26, 2014)

very nice....I know where there are about a thousand laying in a shed in VA......


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 26, 2014)

No stain. Burnt it lightly with a torch, sanded with steel wool and repeated 3 times.
Gary


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2014)

Well Gary busted me.....but there was also a lot of "friendly and unfriendly " fungus/molds associated with tobacco barns and the dry/cure process. Oak, being open grained, will have hosted and retained these like a sponge. These cannot be good for the lungs either. (But wasn't really thinking about that when I responded)
No dust is good in your lungs, period, just be safe.
I do like the aged oak look and the patina of life imparted from use.


----------



## state159 (Nov 27, 2014)

They're beautiful. I grew up on a farm that had tobacco and never want any reminders of those times. Cannot think of any good days in the tobacco fields; cropping sand lugs, topping and suckering, moving irrigation pipes, dusting with DDT, etc.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice avatar State 159. Love hunting tree rats!


----------



## bowhunter59 (Nov 28, 2014)

tobacco sticks also make good walking sticks.  Lightly sand to bring out some color and varnish with a good satin varnish.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Those look awesome!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice


----------

